# Nec possum tecum vivere nec sine te



## Yarisell

Necesito que me ayuden con esta traduccion de latin a espa;ol...mil gracias...
Nec possum tecum vivere nec sine te


----------



## Bienvenidos

Mi latín no es perfecto, pero:

No puedo vivir ni contigo ni sin ti.
I am neither able to live with you nor live without you. 

*Bien*


----------



## Yarisell

Gracias...


----------



## diegodbs

Siento decepcionaros, pero no se dice "sintigo",  se dice "sin ti".  

- conmigo, contigo, consigo
- sin mí, sin ti


----------



## lazarus1907

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Siento decepcionaros, pero no se dice "sintigo",  se dice "sin ti".
> 
> - conmigo, contigo, consigo
> - sin mí, sin ti


Esperemos que no hayan aprendido español de las letras de los carnavales de Cádiz, porque recuerdo una letra que decía "No puedo vivir contigo ni sintigo".

Era una broma, claro. Es incorrecto.


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Siento decepcionaros, pero no se dice "sintigo", se dice "sin ti".
> 
> - conmigo, contigo, consigo
> - sin mí, sin ti


Pensé que se veía claramente por las caritas que puse y por el comentario que hice al otro forero que era una broma.  Es claro que es sin ti, del latín sine te, como se ve arriba.  Conmigo y contigo (comigo y contigo en portugués) son etimológicamente formas "redundantes", ya que encierran en sí la preposición con (com) y las formas migo y tigo, derivadas del latín mecum y tecum, que ya terminan con la preposición cum (con/com).  Es como si dijéramos con mi con y con ti con  .

Brazilian dude


----------



## diegodbs

Perdón por no haber captado la broma. La próxima vez estaré más atento.


----------



## kamome

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Mi latín no es perfecto, pero:
> 
> No puedo vivir ni contigo ni sin ti.
> I am neither able to live with you nor live without you.
> 
> *Bien*


 
 
_*"...odi et amo - quare hoc faciam, fortasse requiris:*_
_*nescio - sed fieri sentio, et excrucior..."*_
(Catullus) 
 

かもめ。


----------

